
Intel Introduces “Ruler” Server SSD Form-Factor - robin_reala
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11702/intel-introduces-new-ruler-ssd-for-servers
======
kbaker
I've seen these before! This is what they use in the HAL 9000.

[https://i.ytimg.com/vi/c8N72t7aScY/maxresdefault.jpg](https://i.ytimg.com/vi/c8N72t7aScY/maxresdefault.jpg)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8N72t7aScY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8N72t7aScY)

~~~
wtallis
It looks like HAL was using the 2U version, which makes sense when you're
putting compute resources on some cards in addition to just memory/storage.

------
DKnoll
I like it. Server SSDs in M.2 or PCI-e is a bad idea because it makes
hotswapping difficult and SATA is a bottleneck... very elegant solution. Seems
like this will require greater depth of server cases though... not really a
drawback but a consideration.

